# サービスさえよければいいんだけどね



## thetazuo

A: この旅館、設備はともかくサービスは満点だね。
B1: 本当、設備もサービスも最高だね
B2: 設備もよければ文句ないのにね
B3: サービスさえよければいいんだけどね

Hi. Why is サービスさえよければいいんだけどね (If only the service is good.) an inappropriate response? Is it because of さえ?
よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

According to A, what is good about the traditional-style hotel, and what is poor about it?  Think about it.  Constructions [some kind of conditional] いいんだけど/いいのに etc. are used for making unreal statements.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you. I see. So if 3 was サービスさえよければいいです, can we choose 3?


----------



## Flaminius

I am nonplused by your "I see."  This makes me wonder if I haven't be of much help in #2 even if I was just trying to help you.  Please go back there and answer my question.  Response can be, "Eh? I don't see where your question is."


----------



## thetazuo

Sorry for not answering your question first. I understand that A says the facilities of the hotel are not satisfactory, but the service is perfect. I think, by “unreal statement”, you are trying to tell me that B3 implies the service is not good enough, right?
So how about my question in post 3? What changes should we make to B3 so that B3 works fine?


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, *thetazuo*, let me salvage B3.  I would say something in agreement with A's observation about their service like so;
サービスはいいんだけどね。
This adds really no new information to the discourse.  It just echoes back what A has said and implicitly agrees that their facilities have much to be desired of.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

A: この旅館、設備はともかくサービスは満点だね。
this hostal, excepting the installation the service has a excellent

B1: 本当、設備もサービスも最高だね
right, both the installation and the service are the greatest

B2: 設備もよければ文句ないのにね
if the installation were also good it wouldn't have buts

B3: サービスさえよければいいんだけどね
it would be good if just only would have the service good

the correct answer is B2


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you both. So can we simply respond サービスさえよければいい since んだけど seems to have a negative implication?


----------



## Flaminius

It is a bit unnatural.  Say, サービスさえよければいいんだよ。
And your (#3) サービスさえよければいいです is fine too.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Response B3 sounds fine to me as it is.

B3 renders two possible interpretations.
1) It would be even better if the hotel’s service was good.
サービスさえよければ*(この旅館はもっと)*いいんだけどね。
-> This doesn’t work as a response to A.

2) As long as the service is good, I don’t care about other things.
サービスさえよければ*(私はそれで)*いいんだけどね。
-> This works fine. It implies B doesn’t care much about hotel facilities while A does.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Contrafibularity. Interesting insight.


----------



## gengo

thetazuo said:


> A: この旅館、設備はともかくサービスは満点だね。
> B1: 本当、設備もサービスも最高だね
> B2: 設備もよければ文句ないのにね
> B3: サービスさえよければいいんだけどね
> 
> Why is サービスさえよければいいんだけどね (If only the service is good.) an inappropriate response?


Is this some kind of grammar test?  Are you supposed to choose which B reply matches A the best?

A: The facilities at this ryokan may not be the best, but the service is great.
B1: You're right, the facilities and service are both excellent.
B2: If the facilities were better, I would have no complaints.
B3: I just wish the service were better.

From the above, you can see that B2 is the best match, since B is agreeing with A that the facilities are subpar and the service is good, whereas in B1 both aspects are considered good, and in B3 the other aspect is said to be lacking.


----------

